# Intellectual, bad-ass, SEE's (I know you are out there :P)



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Admittedly, I'm not so much into Socionics/JCF so much anymore. However, I repeatedly keep tripping over myself because I think, "I'm not concrete enough" to be an Se-dominant. 

I'm at a point now, where, in Socionics terms I believe that SEE fits. I have flirted with IEE for a while....but....I think I am too concrete for this typing?

I guess I am asking for input or ideas (from anyone, regardless of our history, lol).


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Kintsugi said:


> Admittedly, I'm not so much into Socionics/JCF so much anymore. However, I repeatedly keep tripping over myself because I think, "I'm not concrete enough" to be an Se-dominant.
> 
> I'm at a point now, where, in Socionics terms I believe that SEE fits. I have flirted with IEE for a while....but....I think I am too concrete for this typing?
> 
> I guess I am asking for input or ideas (from anyone, regardless of our history, lol).


Do you identify with Gamma Quadra?
It is very hard to be a SEE if you don't fit in there.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Typology Jesus said:


> Do you identify with Gamma Quadra?
> It is very hard to be a SEE if you don't fit in there.


I don't identify with anything unless I'm loving it.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Kintsugi said:


> I don't identify with anything unless I'm loving it.


So basically you identify with the lover archetype, SEE corresponds to that archetype.
Se-Fi = Love for the moment and all it's wonders.
IEE on the other hand corresponds more to the king archetype.
Ne-Fi = Love for the greater context.
The king archetype being someone who "loves" his people.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Typology Jesus said:


> So basically you identify with the lover archetype, SEE corresponds to that archetype.
> Se-Fi = Love for the moment and all it's wonders.
> IEE on the other hand corresponds more to the king archetype.
> Ne-Fi = Love for the greater context.
> The king archetype being someone who "loves" his people.


What if I'm enjoying a threesome with the moment and the greater context?

Both have been known to tickle my fancy.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Kintsugi said:


> What if I'm enjoying a threesome with the moment and the greater context?
> 
> Both have been known to tickle my fancy.


Fancy and casual interest is not the same as passion.
(Assuming that is what you mean)
You yourself will have to *explore the phenomena* connected to those labels though.
We can sit here intellectually hair-splitting all day,
but in the end *you* are the *only one with access* to the object/subject *variables*.
You need to pinpoint what they are.
I can *only tell* you what they seem to be, 
*from* the *associations* I make, *from* the *words* you use.


----------



## Sylas (Jul 23, 2016)

Hannah Arendt is typed as Fi-SEE (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hannah_Arendt). There are more potential examples at this link: https://www.pinterest.com/socionixgallery. 

IEEs have a kind of didactic quality to them, sort of like "I see thought you", they penetrate through people like ESIs and then adopt this teacher position quite often, or parent-child style of relating which is characteristic of Deltans, or a kind of spiritual mentor thing (quasi-identicals of EIEs). This is not typical of SEEs.

"If Delta Quadra tells others: "You still have something to work on," - they sincerely believe that they are doing good work by raising the bar of demands (and thereby putting themselves in the position of a strict critic, a teacher, a creative mentor), making others perfect and improve in their skill and abilities in order to unravel their potential. On the other hand, when they are subjected to criticisms and find themselves in an undesired position of a "student", Delta Quadra gets offended by such self-appointed teachers and tries to escape from their "care" and "mentorship", retorting with: "I'm satisfied with everything about my work. I'm content with what I'm doing and not in need of outside advice." - Delta Quadra: The Complex of Clipped Wings by Stratiyevskaya - Wikisocion


----------



## Momentz (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm right here baby :wink:


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

You sound like my brother's best friend. He's SEE. It's funny because my brother is LSI and in comparison sometimes he seems more like the Se-dom ESxP while the SEE seems like an F-dom, ESFJ. He can come across more warm than concrete. He's really a people-person at heart and that comes across most readily, because it comes across strongly when he's interacting with people, but the way he moves from moment to moment to moment is really telling of the Se. His life pragmatism is, too. @Sylas awesome that you mentioned Arendt. Her work seems totally up brother's SEE friend's alley. I forgot about the subtypes... yes, he'd totally be SEE-Fi. And my brother, LSI-Se.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

i


angelfish said:


> You sound like my brother's best friend. He's SEE. It's funny because my brother is LSI and in comparison sometimes he seems more like the Se-dom ESxP while the SEE seems like an F-dom, ESFJ. He can come across more warm than concrete. He's really a people-person at heart and that comes across most readily, because it comes across strongly when he's interacting with people, but the way he moves from moment to moment to moment is really telling of the Se. His life pragmatism is, too. @*Sylas* awesome that you mentioned Arendt. Her work seems totally up brother's SEE friend's alley. I forgot about the subtypes... yes, he'd totally be SEE-Fi. And my brother, LSI-Se.


Ahh angelfish! I remember you, you helped a while back when I was trying to find my Enneagram type. ^_^

I typed as See-Fi back then and I think I still stick with that. What happened was that I went back down the MBTI rabbit-hole and rejected the ESFP trope and ended up having a typological existential crises (if that's a thing).

But, yeah. I try and run from it but I think I am an Se-dom. *sigh*

I JUST WANT TO BE DEEP AND MEANINGFUL. T_____T

I jest, sort of. Is it because I identify as a 4? Or what?

Idk


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Kintsugi said:


> i
> 
> Ahh angelfish! I remember you, you helped a while back when I was trying to find my Enneagram type. ^_^
> 
> ...


Well hi again!

Who doesn't want to be deep and meaningful?  

It could be 4 or Fi, or both. There are a lot of tropes out there. They're never a full truth, just half-glimpses into something often poorly understood. There are plenty of INFP ones out there too, things about how we can barely tie our shoes and so forth. 

I think it's neat when people have unusual combinations. I think my cousin is SEE-Fi/ESFP 9w8 and I don't know how common that is either. It seems paradoxical in a way but it's so very her.


----------

